# Baumrinde schnitzen



## donaldducki (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute

Also ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich möchte in ein Baumstamm ein Herz und darunter 
M+G hineinschnitzen.
Problem dies möchte ich mit Photoshop lösen.
Wie bekomme ich eine Pinselkontur oder ähnliches hin das es aussieht
als hätte da einer mit nem Messer dran gearbeitet.

Ich habe volgendes hier im Forum gefunden
Nur leider ist es nicht das was ich mir vorstelle.
Dieses Bild in dem Thread ist mir zu sauber.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=129465&highlight=schnitzen

Und der erwähnte Link ist tot
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials112.html


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (12. Juli 2004)

*ritze ratze*

Also,

da gab's noch diesen Thread, den ich unter dem Suchbegriff "cut" ausgegraben habe:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20080&highlight=cut


----------



## da_Dj (12. Juli 2004)

Das passt aber nicht wirklich, da man bei sowas doch ne andere Textur brauch, eben von dem Holz darunter, das wird wohl nicht so aussehen wie die Rinde


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. Juli 2004)

Im Grunde musst du nur, wie Comander_Keen in deinem Beispielthread erwähnt hatte, noch ein wenig mit Brushes nachhelfen und vielleicht die Einstellungen beim "Schalgschatten" bzw. beim "Schatten nach innen" abändern.


----------



## BSA (13. Juli 2004)

Hey Radde dein Beispiel sieht voll geil aus, wie wärs mit nem kurzen tut?


----------



## Fineas (13. Juli 2004)

Sehr gute Dienste leisten da auch die Kalligraphie-Pinsel (PS7). Die machen das schnitzen etwas wirklichkeitsnäher.

Ansonsten wie schon oben einfache Machart:

- Baumrinde ergoogeln
- helleren holzigen Hintergrund auf einer Ebende darunter platzieren
- Text aus der Baumrinde ausschneiten (wegradieren)
- Schlagschatten auf Baumrinde anwenden (jetzt kommt Tiefe rein)
- mit dem Versetzen-Filter und der Baumrinde-Grafik die Textkanten aufrauen
- ggf noch ein wenig Lichtschein drauf, fertig.

Ergänzung:
- für mehr Realismus: Baumrinde noch mal als Ebene dazwischen und mit den verschiedenen Ebenenmodi spielen (bei mir LUMINANZ).  Dann ist´s kein Baumarkthoz mehr drunter ;o)


----------



## King Euro (13. Juli 2004)

Ich finde der Untergrund sieht zu "hell und holzig" aus, das sieht aus, wie Holz aus dem Baumarkt.
Wenn man mit das mit einem Taschenmesser macht, dann würde der Untergrun nie so geschliffen glatt sein!


----------



## Fineas (13. Juli 2004)

Das ist die "künstlerische Freiheit", um den Holzeindruck besser vorzugaukeln. ;o)

Dass es etwas fern der Realität ist,  ist mir als Mängel nach dem absenden leider auch aufgefallen ... Verbesserung kommt!


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. Juli 2004)

Danke Fineas, dann "muss" ich nichts schreiben  ( habe nämlich nicht viel anders gemacht... )


----------



## donaldducki (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo bin jetzt erst wieder online

Ja also das ist genau das was ich mir gestellt habe
Ihr seid echt der wahnsinn 
Nur den cut Thread habe ich gar nicht gefunden beim suchen.

So und jetzt nehmt noch ein Pärchen macht ne Strichzeichnung daraus und zieht das von der Baumrinde ab.
Das habe ich eigentlich vor die Gesichter in das Herz hineinzuschneiden mal sehn ob mir das gelingt.

Bis bald und danke
donaldducki


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (13. Juli 2004)

*How much wood mould a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck chuck?*

Also,

zur Ehrenrettung möchte ich hinzufügen, dass der von mir vermerkte Thread selbstverständlich nur ein gegoogletes Holzbrett zeigt; die Transferleistung, dass diese Sache mit Ebenenstilen auch auf einer anderen Textur machbar wäre, habe ich vorausgesetzt (Nee ... ich kann nur mit Äpfeln rechnen, mit Birnen hab' ich das nie gelernt  )

Ergänzend wäre es ja denkbar, noch eine Musterüberlagerung mittels Fülloptionen reinzurechnen, dann könnte man es so aussehen lassen, als würde unter der dunklen Rinde helles Holz zum Vorschein kommen.


----------



## Senfdose (13. Juli 2004)

Hab das wie oben gemacht ist der einfachste Weg (geht auch anders  )
und unten noch zur Hilfe die Psd anghängt! 

Gruss Senf










Rinde.rar download


----------

